
How I hacked my Airbnb neighbor’s smart lock (and you can, too!) - cadamsio
https://medium.com/@_chase_adams/how-i-hacked-my-airbnb-neighbors-smart-lock-and-you-can-too-79d802c5f5aa
======
jamarls
I think if the use this type lock. anyone can hacked
[https://bdresults50.com/schlage-
be365-review/](https://bdresults50.com/schlage-be365-review/)

------
maxheadnyc
Absolutely brilliant! And scary.

